# oldschool takes squirrel



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Theres nothing like a headshot! I treed this one before my marble found its eye. I took this photo as soon as this guy hit the ground. Hope you hunters out there like this one.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nice shot


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot.i love naturals :lol:


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you both


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

great shot !


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Great shot, I actually just got a squirrel with a tree fork a few days ago! It sure does feel great using something so simple yet so powerful! May your hunts be great.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks alot sharpshooter and randy.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice shot placement!


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks. I hope this makes you want to get out there.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Heck yeah good shot.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

It's why we practice! Really nice shot.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

I appreciate it stinger, ghost, and Charles.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shot ! and great natural !


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you and im glad you like it.


----------

